# أرجو المساعدة العاجلة لتصميم شفرة مروحة



## ucancam (5 مارس 2012)

أعضاء المنتدى الكرام

أرجو المساعدة في الموضوع التالي :

عندي تصميم لشفرة مروحة هوائية لتوليد الطاقة الكهربائية بطول 195سم على برنامج الـ autocad , حيث أن ظهر شفرة المروحة وباطنها يأخذان انحناءات والتواءات معينة شبيهة لحد كبير من جناح الطائرة ، المطلوب عمل هذه الشفرة على الخشب بواسطة ماكنة CNC .

كيف أستطيع الاستفادة من تصميم الـautocad الموجود عندي ، أو كيف أستطيع تصميم انحناءات الشفرة حيث أني أمتلك المقطعين العرضيين لأطراف الشفرة وزاوية الالتواء لكل طرف.

أنا أعمل على برنامجين ، الأول هو ucancam ومعرفتي فيه هي 100% والثاني هو ARTCAM2010 زمعرفتي فيه تقريبا 70 %

ولتكون الأمور واضحة سأدرج ملف autocad وملف المقطعين بامتداد dxf .


----------



## ksmksam (6 مارس 2012)

هل ترغب بصناعة كل شفره لوحها منثم تجميعها ام تريد تصنيع المروحه كامله
بالنسبه للارتكام بامكانك استيراد اي صوره 3d لاكن الا رتكام 3axis والافضل انك تنفذها على 4axis اذاكان ولابد اتصنعه عندك بامكانك حفر كل ريشه لوحها الوجه الاول ومنثم تعمل قالب حتى تستطيع تثبيت الشفره حتى تشتغل الوجه الثاني
اذا كنت من الاردن وعندي ماكنت 4axis واذا احتجت ايشي انا جاهز


----------



## ksmksam (6 مارس 2012)

*مساعه*

هل ترغب بصناعة كل شفره لوحها منثم تجميعها ام تريد تصنيع المروحه كامله
بالنسبه للارتكام بامكانك استيراد اي صوره 3d لاكن الا رتكام 3axis والافضل انك تنفذها على 4axis اذاكان ولابد اتصنعه عندك بامكانك حفر كل ريشه لوحها الوجه الاول ومنثم تعمل قالب حتى تستطيع تثبيت الشفره حتى تشتغل الوجه الثاني
اذا كنت من الاردن وعندي ماكنت 4axis واذا احتجت ايشي انا جاهز


----------

